# My best bacon - ever



## pushok2018 (May 7, 2020)

As soon I had to go out for shopping anyway, I decided to drive a little further (about 30 min one way)to get some pork belly to make some bacon. My destination was Smart FoodService (used to be Cash & Carry). There were only three slabs on the shelf so… not too much to choose from. I grabbed one which is totaled 6.5 kilo (14.3 #). Divided the slab into four pieces  and on scale to get precise weight for each of them.  Measured all  ingredients using a Cure calculator. Applied mix of cure (Cure 1, salt and sugar)to each of pieces and vac sealed them. In the fridge for 10 days, massaging them daily…. In 10 days I removed them from the fridge and rinsed them off in cold water, then I patted them dry. Yes, I did a fry test for salt flavor and it was perfect. Back into fridge for 24 hours to rest till tomorrow. Next day – a smoking day! I used bearcarver’s process for smoking - Bacon (Extra Smoky) - and here it is: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-extra-smoky.108099/

I smoked bacon for 9 hours (two and a half less then bearcarver did) but smoke taste was right there, where I wanted it to be – not over smoked or under smoked. By whatever reason bacon's IM temp didn't reach 120F (like in bearcarver's case) but it was at 105F. BTW, I remember there was a discussion on this forum if there are any benefits of hanging bacon during the smoke or lay it on the shelves. This was first time I hanged them and was 
very pleased with the result – color was very nice, better then when I smoked bacon on shelves…







After 9 hours of smoke I let bacon to cool down then wrapped all pieces with plastic wrap in and the fridge for 24 hours. 






Next day I unwrapped bacon and left in the fridge unwrapped for another 24 hours… After that I placed all pieces of bacon in the freezer for 3 and a half hours before I start slicing process. My slicing process was like this: sliced first piece (then second, third and fourth) and using my scale divided into portions of 5-6 ounces. Each portion placed on wax paper and covered with wax paper and…. In the freezer till I could vac pack all of them. Oh, man… this was time consuming….












This morning I had “bacon & eggs” for my breakfast… Well…. This was my best bacon I ever made! Very happy with the result.  Thank you all for sharing your experience and knowledge on this forum. I am sure it would be hard to achieve what I achieved without you, guys. My opinion anyway….







Thank you for watching.


----------



## chopsaw (May 7, 2020)

Nice work ! Great color and awesome slice . Nice lean to fat on that belly . Big like for this .


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 7, 2020)

Looks good! Even better that it's your best yet. I'm with you,  without the help from other members here I wouldn't have the know how on how to cure my own bacon. 

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (May 7, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work ! Great color and awesome slice . Nice lean to fat on that belly . Big like for this .


Thank you, chopsaw! I appreciate  your like!


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good! Even better that it's your best yet. I'm with you, without the help from other members here I wouldn't have the know how on how to cure my own bacon.


Thank you, Ryan. Exactly. The help and willingness to help from this forum members is hard to overestimate.... Thank you for the like!


----------



## thirdeye (May 7, 2020)

Outstanding color on those slabs! But hey... where's the black pepper?   I prefer hanging bacon too or an alternate, using my rib rack.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 7, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Outstanding color on those slabs! But hey... where's the black pepper? I prefer hanging bacon too or an alternate, using my rib rack.


thirdeye, Thank you. You got it right: I didn't use BP this time. I was debating: use it or not and decided not to this time - just to find if this process will work for me. It really did and my next batch - mark my word - half of it will be covered with BP & half with maple syrup. I appreciate your like!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 7, 2020)

Looks really good.  I doing a slab this weekend.  I guess I will try running it at 120.


----------



## Winterrider (May 7, 2020)

Looks like some great eats . Nice job. . .


----------



## pushok2018 (May 7, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks really good. I doing a slab this weekend. I guess I will try running it at 120.


Thanks, Brian. This is what I did - U ran it at 139F for first hour and then consistently at 120F.


Winterrider said:


> Looks like some great eats . Nice job. . .


Thank you, winterrider! Yes, I did enjoy the bacon this morning!


----------



## crazymoon (May 7, 2020)

P2018, Nice job on the bacon it looks delicious!


----------



## pushok2018 (May 7, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> P2018, Nice job on the bacon it looks delicious!


Thank you, crazymoom! It is TASTES delicious.... because this is my BEST bacon!    I appreciate your like!


----------



## tx smoker (May 7, 2020)

Man....all I can say is kudos to you!! I too learned how to make bacon from the folks in this forum and it's been a life changer. Congrats on doing your best of the best!!

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (May 7, 2020)

Beautiful looking bacon Push, great color. Hanging is the only way I've ever done bacon, I think you get a more even smoke distribution that way. Niece piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (May 7, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Congrats on doing your best of the best!!


Thank you, Robert! Yes, this was my best and I am happy about it!!!!   


sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful looking bacon Push, great color. Hanging is the only way I've ever done bacon, I think you get a more even smoke distribution that way. Niece piece of work


Thank you Ray and I appreciate your like! Agreed, hangin bacon is ONLY my way to smoke it from now and on....


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2020)

Looks Great, Pushok!!
I went to 11 hours on that one, because that's how long my AMNPS kept smoking.
And the IT doesn't matter, as long as you keep your smoker below 140°, so it doesn't render.
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (May 7, 2020)

Thank you, Bear! I appreciate your like. Also, thank you for the turorial.


----------



## couger78 (May 11, 2020)

Nice work on the bacon! Really like both the color and lean/fat ratio! I can relate to the amount of work _after the smoke_ in getting everything sliced, sorted and packaged...but once you fry some up, you say to yourself, _"Heck yeah, that was worth it!" _

The local Costco had a deal on pork belly—they had skinless hunks (3-4" thick) so I picked up a few packages. They are currently curing in the outside fridge—soon to be cold-smoked later this week. Because of their shape, I'll  probably rack them vs hang them. We'll see, come smoking time.
_Enjoy that bacon!

-Kevin
(shot of belly slabs, maple-sugared & curing...)




_


----------



## pushok2018 (May 11, 2020)

couger78 said:


> I can relate to the amount of work _after the smoke_ in getting everything sliced, sorted and packaged...but once you fry some up, you say to yourself, _"Heck yeah, that was worth it!"_


Thank you, Kevin! This is exactly how I felt right after I fried bacon for first time. Never ever buying bacon from stores again....


couger78 said:


> The local Costco had a deal on pork belly—they had skinless hunks (3-4" thick) so I picked up a few packages. They are currently curing in the outside fridge—soon to be cold-smoked later this week. Because of their shape, I'll probably rack them vs hang them. We'll see, come smoking time.


Wow! 3-4" thik? You got so lucky!I wish I could find becon with such thickness... Anyways - good luck with smoking your bacon this week! Thank you for the like - it's much appreciated!


----------



## jceroli42 (May 14, 2020)

What percentage of Cure, Salt, Sugar did you use?  Thanks!



 pushok2018


----------



## pushok2018 (May 14, 2020)

I used a "Cure Calculator" :


			DiggingDogFarm


----------



## jceroli42 (May 14, 2020)

pushok2018
  thanks, I've been using .25% too

Other quick question - vacsealing, i've debated vacsealing to allow the movement of all the spices/garlic/etc.  I currently use 2.5 gallon ziplocs.  I guess since it's best you've had you don't have a problem masssaging the cure/rub around the meat...


----------



## gary s (May 14, 2020)

I'd like to place an order for 5#  !!!     Nice , Looks Fantastic

Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (May 14, 2020)

Personally, I prefer the "vacseal" method to "ziploc" but there is nothing wrong with ziplocs - just try to create more vacuum in your ziploc bag. Try to use double zip bags... You can "massage" bacon or other meats during dry curing using both methods.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 14, 2020)

gary s said:


> I'd like to place an order for 5# !!!


Ha-ha! I will consider your request for my next batch...    


gary s said:


> Nice , Looks Fantastic


Thank you, Gary! I appreciate your like!


----------



## Danabw (Jun 10, 2020)

pushok2018
 & 

 Bearcarver

The calculator I'm using (http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html) tells me 1.82g of cure for the relatively small (1.61lbs) pork belly I was able to get today. 








I don't have a scale that can go detailed enough to measure 1.82g, which calculates to = .29 tsp, just between 1/4 and 1/3 tsp, based on several conversion calculators I checked. 

Does that look right? And since I don't have a scale that measures accurately enough to weigh 1.82g, when creating my .29tsp amount, is it better to err very slightly on too much? 

Appreciate any suggestions on my first try at this!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2020)

Danabw said:


> pushok2018
> &
> 
> Bearcarver
> ...




Since it's such a slight amount of difference, I would err on the heavy side, because there's less chance that small amount of xtra will hurt you than the small shortage will cause it to not get the curing job done. However that small amount will not hurt either way. IMHO

Bear


----------

